# Warning to Internet Explorer users...



## Pyan (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't believe that the instructions on how to exploit the flaw have been posted on the internet!...


> *The German government has warned web users to find an alternative browser to Internet Explorer to protect security.*
> 
> The warning from the Federal Office for Information Security comes after Microsoft admitted IE was the weak link in recent attacks on Google's systems.



BBC News - German government warns against using MS Explorer


----------



## The Ace (Jan 17, 2010)

Firefox anyone ?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 17, 2010)

The Ace said:


> Firefox anyone ?


Yea we put Firefox on our machine. Its certainly faster than IE7 but is a lot more basic,and you can no longer block all the ads. Also you can't right click the scroll bars like you can in IE.


----------



## drush9999 (Jan 17, 2010)

If you wanna block ads on Firefox, get the add-on Adblock Plus.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 17, 2010)

If I were prone to producing that sort of pun, I'd being concocting a "joke" along the lines of:


> "Are those who wish to attack Google using a chink in IE's security?"


 

Luckily, I don't normally stoop to such puns.


o)


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 17, 2010)

First rule of the Internet; nothing is safe/secure...



> the attacks on Google were by "highly motivated people with a very specific agenda".


 
... they couldn't be talking about the Chinese government... nah; couldn't be them.

Enjoy!


----------



## Xelah (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> First rule of the Internet; nothing is safe/secure...!



Actually, the first rule of the internet is "You do not talk about Fight Club."


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 18, 2010)

Xelah said:


> Actually, the first rule of the internet is "You do not talk about Fight Club."


 What the film or the book?


----------



## jojajihisc (Jan 18, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> What the film or the book?



Neither. The club.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 18, 2010)

Talk about _what_?


----------



## Pyan (Jan 19, 2010)

Far enough from the subject, people...


----------



## Interference (Jan 19, 2010)

IE is a disease that you can't even delete.  Try it.  It comes back every ****i** time.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 19, 2010)

France are warning people now...

BBC News - France joins Germany warning against Internet Explorer


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 19, 2010)

Apparently IE8 is supposedly ok (defence in depth etc) - Quote from Microsoft (obviously ), as well as other independant sources.

I guess the problem is that many governments run older versions due to licence costs.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 19, 2010)

And it doesn't help when information about how one might exploit the flaw is published.

At least give Redmond, or wherever, a chance to move the flaw elsewhere () before you publish.


(Why _do_ they publish? Is it to say: "look how intelligent I am"? It doesn't persuade me. They might as well get themselves filmed standing in front of a shop window and saying: "A normal house brick won't do the job, but I've discovered that half a breeze block is just the ticket.")


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 19, 2010)

> And it doesn't help when information about how one might exploit the flaw is published.


 
Believe it or not there are hacker boards (at least there used to be, I haven't looked in a long time) where exploits, and how to use them are freely discussed, questions answered and advice on how to capitalize on exploits is given).  Note; if you enter such a site it is very likely that you will become infected with a virus, worm or root kit.

Exploits are commonly published for two reasons; to gain a reputation, and to give the software companies added incentive to patch the holes.

Just info: China and Google have been fighting for a while now over China's government hackers' attacks on Google trying to get info on dissidents and other suspected state enemies.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 19, 2010)

I've read it was probably part of Google's dispute with China, hence my rather tasteless pun earlier o).


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> Believe it or not there are hacker boards (at least there used to be, I haven't looked in a long time) where exploits, and how to use them are freely discussed, questions answered and advice on how to capitalize on exploits is given).  Note; if you enter such a site it is very likely that you will become infected with a virus, worm or root kit.


Well, back in the 90s there sites that  showed how to make bombs from  stuff in your cupboards so heaven knows what's out there now!


----------

